# Background Question



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

In Mass. when going through a background, do they ask what other states you applied in or what other department's you applied with? Thanks....


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> In Mass. when going through a background, do they ask what other states you applied in or what other department's you applied with? Thanks....


They sometimes ask if you've ever applied for other CS positions.


----------



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

I didn't get asked in MA but when I was in CA and taking a test every week, every application that I filled out has a section for other dept's that I had applied for.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

That's why I asked, I took the LAPD test and during the BG I was asked who else I applied with and they called those departments. Some of the "info" like dates were a little off and I was grilled for it. Passed the BG but I don't want any hurdles. I want to have all my info ready to go...just incase hell freezes over and I get called ;-) . Thanks all.



bap27 said:


> I didn't get asked in MA but when I was in CA and taking a test every week, every application that I filled out has a section for other dept's that I had applied for.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't lie, they can pull your credit report and show another PD out of state that ran you. Be careful, as a background investigator I learned alot and we find everything out eventually. You can get fired five years from now for lying on something when you were hired.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*POPO *- If you were printed in the process; doesnt that also leave a permanent record?
Not to mention the "Authorization Releases" you sign for the BI that your present \ past employer may leave in your employee jacket after an encounter with a BI. When the next BI takes a look at that folder - BINGO...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> *POPO *- If you were printed in the process; doesnt that also leave a permanent record?


If the agency that printed you, submits the prints to the State Police, the SP in that state will submit them to the FBI. I heard of this kid a few years ago, got on and got fired 18 months later when they got a hit on his prints from Nevada that he was arrested. It was a minor BS offense, but they got him for lying.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya, his name was Yimmy,


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

If fingerprints are submitted to the FBI by a PD for a background investigation, they are run as a civil submission, as opposed to a criminal submission on the red fingerprint cards. The red cards. (FD-249) are the ones kept as a record of criminal arrest by the FBI. The civil cards, or blue ones, only show up with the FBI in their billing records for a civil submission. There is no "permanent record" or anything negative for being fingerprinted and processed for a background investigation. The submitting agency pays a fee to the feebes. FYI.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good advice all - thank you.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

As a BG investigator, let me run this by you. I applied at few out of state departments where I had to take a polygraph. The poly was always administered after the Background Investigation which I have always passed (no reason not to) however, Ive never successfully been able to pass the POLY because the thought of it alone scares the S*%t out of me. I am not even sure if you could say I failed them as opposed to that they were never able to reach a conclusive decision. Can these POLYs be used against me?



popo said:


> Don't lie, they can pull your credit report and show another PD out of state that ran you. Be careful, as a background investigator I learned alot and we find everything out eventually. You can get fired five years from now for lying on something when you were hired.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

At what point does a department conduct the background check?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

K9Vinny said:


> If fingerprints are submitted to the FBI by a PD for a background investigation, they are run as a civil submission, as opposed to a criminal submission on the red fingerprint cards. The red cards. (FD-249) are the ones kept as a record of criminal arrest by the FBI. The civil cards, or blue ones, only show up with the FBI in their billing records for a civil submission. There is no "permanent record" or anything negative for being fingerprinted and processed for a background investigation. The submitting agency pays a fee to the feebes. FYI.


I was under the impression that the civil ten-print cards are stored for a period of 75 years, and as such, would be accessible during a BI. While this would not be "negative" it could trip you up if you "forgot" to mention it. I've completed applications where the question, "Have you ever been fingerprinted?" is asked.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

wryman said:


> At what point does a department conduct the background check?


?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

wryman said:


> ?


Why do you ask?

Some departments conduct a background check before offering you a position, some offer a position contingent on your sucessfully passing a background check. Regardless, a background check will be conducted and you will pass it if you're to be appointed.

If you're considering hiding something or hoping that something is overlooked, don't. The background investigators WILL find EVERYTHING and if you've lied, you're out the door, no matter how minor the lie; it's an integrity issue. If you know something is going to come up, tell the investigator, be honest. Give your side of the story.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

No. No lies here. In my position, bypasses would increase my chances of getting an interview. Because of ties, I need 7 bypasses or delcines to get to my spot. Do they check backgrounds before or after interviews??


----------

